# California Music Teacher Arrested For Beating The Brakes Off Disrespectful Student.



## Theresamonet

*Maywood Academy Teacher Arrested After Punching Student In Class*
*MAYWOOD (CBSLA)* — A teacher at Maywood Academy High School was arrested Friday after a violent altercation with a student inside a classroom.

In the video, the teacher, identified as 64-year-old Marston Riley, can be seen decking the student after a confrontation. The two then go at it in a horribly disturbing fist fight, reports CBS2’s Tom Wait, all of this unfolding in a band class full of stunned students, some who recorded the incident with their cell phones.

*The beating is nonstop, with the teacher wailing on the student, even using an object, perhaps his phone, to pummel the boy to the ground.* Students and an adult try to pull the student away, but the teacher is relentless — the student struggled to escape.

“I was scared for the kid, and partly for the teacher too,” said one student who was in the classroom at the time. *He told CBS2 the fight started after the teacher told the student he was not wearing the proper school uniform. The student responded with a tirade of racist profanities, which can be heard in the video before the fight started.*

“It was just back and forth, back and forth, and then the teacher just decided to throw a punch and that’s when everything happened,” the student said.

Riley’s wife told CBS2’s Stacey Butler she had not spoken with her husband. “I don’t know anything. I don’t even know what happened,” she said.

The fallout from the video is just beginning. Parents are furious.

“I’m shocked. Why did it have to escalate to this point?” one woman said.

“I think something needs to be done. That’s way out of hand,” said another parent.

The district did not release a statement about the incident, telling CBS2 it was a personnel matter.

“I send my kids [to] school to learn, not to hit,” another parent said.

The student was taken to the hospital. He is believed to be OK.

*Marston remained held Friday night on $50,000 bail at the LA County Jail.*


----------



## Reinventing21

Interesting. 

Just a couple of days ago in Missouri I think, a vice principal was beaten by three high schoolers when he tried to break up a fight. Other highschool bystanders could be heard laughing as the vp was being beat. It was posted on Snapchat. The article said they would not be charged as they are minors, two fifteen year olds and one 16 year old. The article also said they may be expelled.

Schools/laws need overhauling.


----------



## janaq2003

Sorry. I feel no sympathy for that little heathen.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Yeah, I would have been in jail, too.


----------



## Zuleika

I don’t condone teachers swinging on students, and it would have been better for him to walk away from the situation, but I understand.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

That punk child put that teacher in a fight or flight position to the point he was shaking with adrenaline.  You can see the point he gave up on his job.  That's bad he did not walk away.  First he tried to be professional but his fight or flight response kicked in overdrive.


----------



## qchelle

I wish i was in that class yo


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

https://www.gofundme.com/for-mr-riley


----------



## intellectualuva

I cant say I condone it, but I understand. Too bad more of them punches didnt connect. Lol.


----------



## GinnyP




----------



## nysister

And look who it was too. Mmmhhmm. 

I feel for the teacher. That "child" should have been expelled.


----------



## Platinum

Everyone (social media) says that the teacher swung first but no one mentions the kid hitting the teacher with the ball before the fight started. I have to commend the teacher for exercising the amount of restraint in the beginning. I can honestly say that if the student called me the b-word, "my n-word" a half-dozen times,  then hit me with a basketball, I would have made him eat my fist much sooner than the teacher did.

This is one of the reasons why I could not be an educator with the school system.


----------



## Theresamonet

janaq2003 said:


> Sorry. I feel no sympathy for that little heathen.



It’s the teacher who I feel sorry for. He is going to suffer the consequences of having lost his cool. The kid will be alright. The butt whopping, while I understand it, it’s going to cost the teacher way more than the student.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

He hit the man with that ball, then kept at it. Teachers have feelings. The expectation that we take abuse day in and day out and not respond is completely unrealistic. 
Another reason I'll never work with that population...


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Yeah, you can’t be swinging on the kids.  That said, I hope this doesn’t mess with his pension if he has one.   

Being a teacher is absolutely thankless.  I’m so glad that I steered myself off that path.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Platinum said:


> Everyone (social media) says that the teacher swung first but no one mentions the kid hitting the teacher with the ball before the fight started. I have to commend the teacher for exercising the amount of restraint in the beginning. I can honestly say that if the student called me the b-word, "my n-word" a half-dozen times,  then hit me with a basketball, I would have made him eat my fist much sooner than the teacher did.
> 
> This is one of the reasons why I could not be an educator with the school system.





Brwnbeauti said:


> He hit the man with that ball, then kept at it. Teachers have feelings. The expectation that we take abuse day in and day out and not respond is completely unrealistic.
> Another reason I'll never work with that population...


See, there was a time when a child would have never fixed his mouth to be this disrespectful to a teacher. And back in the day, if he had, he would have gotten his behind beat, first at school and then at home by his father. 
But times have changed and parents feel that their babies are entitled to behave like morons and this is the result. 
This man will probably lose everything  for responding like any man who has been disrespected on his job by a worthless punk. 
This is why no one wants to work as a teacher. I wish he had beat that boy senseless. He deserved it and I don’t care what none of y’all think. If you’re calling an adult the n word and the b word, the result should be you getting the taste knocked out your mouth.


----------



## Sheriberi

I didnt watch the video, but can you actually *pummel someone to the ground* with a cell phone?


----------



## dyh080

Interesting that just a day ago my sister, who is a middle school teacher, was talking about the behavior in her class.  Most teachers in her school deal with this but she said her colleague, a Black male  teacher, is often the target from Black and Latino male students.


----------



## dyh080

LivingInPeace said:


> See, there was a time when a child would have never fixed his mouth to be this disrespectful to a teacher. And back in the day, if he had, he would have gotten his behind beat, first at school and then at home by his father.
> *But times have changed and parents feel that their babies are entitled to behave like morons and this is the result. *
> This man will probably lose everything  for responding like any man who has been disrespected on his job by a worthless punk.
> This is why no one wants to work as a teacher. I wish he had beat that boy senseless. He deserved it and I don’t care what none of y’all think. If you’re calling an adult the n word and the b word, the result should be you getting the taste knocked out your mouth.



My sister is a teacher and deals with these parents on a daily basis.  One parent has 3 sons who are in trouble every day....until the mother calls the school complaining about them being disciplined.  Then the school administrators reverse their stance.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Who was the adult in the yellow jacket, she seemed to already be in the room?

Why all of a sudden more adults show up when he starts swinging?

Who did he call and why it took them so long to respond?


----------



## Shula

Platinum said:


> Everyone (social media) says that the teacher swung first but no one mentions the kid hitting the teacher with the ball before the fight started.


I've noticed that if a black person is involved and even the victim, they still won't tell the story right. Favor always goes to the other and not the black person. I'm thinking of the Asian nail salon woman hitting the black woman with the broomstick and that stick connected multiple times but they used such passive language to describe it that if you weren't paying attention, you would've missed it.

If it were the reverse, the language would be hyperbolic in how "vicious and animalistic" the black person behaved, no matter how mild their demeanor. I'm so glad camera phones are everywhere now. Otherwise, we wouldn't have a shot because the deck is always stacked against us.


----------



## Shula

LivingInPeace said:


> He deserved it and I don’t care what none of y’all think



I'm with you and just came to "pop your collar". These kids today are something else and if you ain't learning it at home, I guess "we" need to teach it to you here. Add it to the curriculum and chalk it up under life lesson.


----------



## momi

That ball looks like a weapon and the teacher was FED UP.

Self defense.

I’m sick of these undisciplined out of control kids.

ETA - the kid was using a racial slur so that must be a hate crime of some sort.


----------



## Pat Mahurr

Yesterday his go fund me was $7000. Today it’s $13,000. Y’all got monaaaay! 


ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> https://www.gofundme.com/for-mr-riley


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Punks jump up to get beat down!


----------



## Reinventing21

Shula said:


> I'm with you and just came to "pop your collar". These kids today are something else and if you ain't learning it at home, I guess "we" need to teach it to you here. Add it to the curriculum and *chalk it up under life lesson.*



Well, schools keep telling teachers to make their lessons relatable and applicable to the real world sooo...nailed it!!


----------



## Reinventing21

Just as I don't condone teachers hitting kids , I equally don't condone physical abuse from the students. Teachers are expected to put up with so much. I have heard stories of kids hitting teachers ending back up in the class same day, no consequences. Why??!! Insane and needs to change.


----------



## janaq2003

LivingInPeace said:


> See, there was a time when a child would have never fixed his mouth to be this disrespectful to a teacher. And back in the day, if he had, he would have gotten his behind beat, first at school and then at home by his father.
> But times have changed and parents feel that their babies are entitled to behave like morons and this is the result.
> This man will probably lose everything  for responding like any man who has been disrespected on his job by a worthless punk.
> This is why no one wants to work as a teacher. *I wish he had beat that boy senseless*. He deserved it and I don’t care what none of y’all think. If you’re calling an adult the n word and the b word, the result should be you getting the taste knocked out your mouth.



Girl.. because thanks was not enough!


----------



## MzRhonda

Reinventing21 said:


> Just as I don't condone teachers hitting kids , I equally don't condone physical abuse from the students. Teachers are expected to put up with so much. I have heard stories of kids hitting teachers ending back up in the class same day, no consequences. Why??!! Insane and needs to change.


and teachers being injured by students to the point they are unable to come back to work or ever work again and what do they get....Nada!!!!!


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

i'm sorry that the teacher has his life messed up now because of this


----------



## Sarabellam

Shula said:


> I've noticed that if a black person is involved and even the victim, they still won't tell the story right. Favor always goes to the other and not the black person. I'm thinking of the Asian nail salon woman hitting the black woman with the broomstick and that stick connected multiple times but they used such passive language to describe it that if you weren't paying attention, you would've missed it.
> 
> If it were the reverse, the language would be hyperbolic in how "vicious and animalistic" the black person behaved, no matter how mild their demeanor. I'm so glad camera phones are everywhere now. Otherwise, we wouldn't have a shot because the deck is always stacked against us.



I’ve noticed that too. I wonder if they received complaints from readers would they change the tone or at least the facts which they conveniently forget to add. @Theresamonet do you know what news source published the article?


----------



## Theresamonet

itsallaboutattitude said:


> Who was the adult in the yellow jacket, she seemed to already be in the room?
> 
> Why all of a sudden more adults show up when he starts swinging?
> 
> Who did he call and why it took them so long to respond?



I don’t think yellow jacket was already in the room. But I agree that it took too long for his call for help be answered.


----------



## Theresamonet

Sarabellam said:


> I’ve noticed that too. I wonder if they received complaints from readers would they change the tone or at least the facts which they conveniently forget to add. @Theresamonet do you know what news source published the article?



https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/11/02/maywood-teacher-arrested-hitting-student/


----------



## fula97

I don't condone it but for a 64 yr old teacher to beat on a kid this way unless he has a history of being abusive my assumption is he "snapped" after the constant abuse. I couldn't be a teacher/principal etc. I hear to0 many horror stories and while there are people who should never work with kids the vast majority aren't looking to be horrid to kids. 

You don't get paid enough, expected to buy supplies, be nanny, nursemaid parent and teacher to ungrateful and or entitled disrespectful kids and their delusional parents and have people complaining you make too much. All the Nopes in the world


----------



## qchelle

When i was in high school, i remember someone threw a desk at my spanish teacher. And my health teacher (woman) was punched in the face by this humungous male student. 

I find teachers fascinating. I always wonder why they do what they do. I have the highest of regards for them.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

I feel so bad for teachers. These little ingrates are monsters.

This sort of reminds me of an updated version of the Carrie movie. The gym teacher throws tampons all over the girls, and shoves Chris into a locker. Her lawyer dad threatens to sue the school if they don’t fire the teacher for assault. The school says they will counter sue for the same reasons, as Chris has a long rap sheet of assault on other students, including Carrie.

I have NO doubt that little pissant has been previously disciplined by his other teachers. These schools needs to back up their teachers more.  Yeah, I don’t exactly agree with his response, but I fully understand why. Besides, don’t most schools assume parent responsibility during school hours?


----------



## dyh080

fula97 said:


> I don't condone it but for a 64 yr old teacher to beat on a kid this way unless he has a history of being abusive my assumption is he "snapped" after the constant abuse. I couldn't be a teacher/principal etc. I hear to0 many horror stories and while there are people who should never work with kids the vast majority aren't looking to be horrid to kids.
> 
> You don't get paid enough, expected to buy supplies, be nanny, nursemaid parent and teacher to ungrateful and or entitled disrespectful kids and their delusional parents and have people complaining you make too much. All the Nopes in the world


Yes, I first thought was that he snapped.  Then I read a comment on the go fund me page that stated he had been attacked by students in the past.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

The article I read said this might’ve been a set up by the students to make the teacher snap and film it


----------



## Crackers Phinn

^If that’s the case it worked.  The end result is an unemployed black man with an arrest record.  I can see in the video on dudes face contemplating whether it was worth it to whip that boys   and he chose wrong.   

It’s unfair but the teachers actions have made him a liability to the school district he works for and any other he could be employed in.


----------



## MzRhonda

I can't even watch the first video where the student threw the basketball at him and then stepped up to him like he was about to hit him.

Calling for assistance is ok an all but it generally can take a while before someone gets there it's not like they are right next door...also most times we are told to not let that be our first response.....the statistics of the lopsided numbers of minority students being suspended or expelled has school divisions doing all sorts off other interventions before suspensions.

Teachers also can get in trouble for leaving the classroom unattended so he would have to stay in there and take that abuse waiting for assistance.

And teachers having guns in the classroom is a no no for this very reason either the teacher snaps or the student gets a hold of the gun.

yes a public education is free but if you don't want to be there, don't want to act right then lets put those students into an entirely different program such as community service work or something....but don't be in the building and classroom taking away from my child's learning and endangering their safety.


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> ^If that’s the case it worked.  The end result is an unemployed black man with an arrest record.  I can see in the video on dudes face contemplating whether it was worth it to whip that boys   and he chose wrong.
> 
> It’s unfair but the teachers actions have made him a liability to the school district he works for and any other he could be employed in.



Based on the responses of this thread and his Gofundme- As long as the teacher doesn’t have any other issues in his background I think he’s a sympathetic enough figure to where someone will hire him once this blows over.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Everything Zen said:


> Based on the responses of this thread and his Gofundme- As long as the teacher doesn’t have any other issues in his background I think he’s a sympathetic enough figure to where someone will hire him once this blows over.


. Hiring a teacher who has hit a student in their care is a nope regardless of whether people feel it is justified or not.  The teacher will be convicted for some form of child abuse/endangerment because that’s what he did on camera with witnesses.

Any school district that hires him is opening itself to a lawsuit and a whole lot of people fired for approving the decision.

I haven’t even gotten to how many parents are going to picture their slick mouth having kid catching them hands and ain’t having any part of it.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ I never suggested that he could work in a school or with kids again. Absolutely not. He probably doesn’t even want to. But I bet he can get work in some other sector with a sympathetic  employer.


----------



## MzRhonda

Crackers Phinn said:


> . Hiring a teacher who has hit a student in their care is a nope regardless of whether people feel it is justified or not.  The teacher will be convicted for some form of child abuse/endangerment because that’s what he did on camera with witnesses.
> 
> Any school district that hires him is opening itself to a lawsuit and a whole lot of people fired for approving the decision.
> 
> I haven’t even gotten to how many parents are going to picture their slick mouth having kid catching them hands and ain’t having any part of it.


Sad isn’t it but police officers who shoot and kill unarmed black men still have their career and are working in it.


----------



## dyh080

MzRhonda said:


> Sad isn’t it but police officers who shoot and kill unarmed black men still have their career and are working in it.



That's because most of the times (meaning not in every shooting) the unarmed black man was behaving similarly to this boy...belligerent, non compliant, arrogant, threatening, etc. 

 This does not include situations where they were shot in the back, compliant or  or  falsely set up /accused of resisting, especially prior to body cams.


----------



## tibb1908

dyh080 said:


> That's because most of the times (meaning not in every shooting) the unarmed black man was behaving similarly to this boy...belligerent, non compliant, arrogant, threatening, etc.
> 
> This does not include situations where they were shot in the back, compliant or  or  falsely set up /accused of resisting, especially prior to body cams.



If they hit the officers with something (like the basketball) the shooting would be justified. If the student is doing this at school I’m almost positive that he’s doing the same thing at home. I have no sympathy for this student.


----------



## RocStar

dyh080 said:


> *That's because most of the times* (meaning not in every shooting) the unarmed black man was behaving similarly



Not most.


----------



## Rocky91

Whew lordt. I realllllllly wish he had chosen to walk away. When I worked in a school in a rougher part of the city, I felt my blood pressure rising one time with this one lil girl deciding to call me out my name. I calmly stepped out of the room and called for the security guard down the hall cause I felt the spirit of throwing hands coming down on me. She was escorted out yelling all kinds of profanities, but we actually had a wonderful intervention set up later by our social worker in which she apologized. Our relationship was great after that. 

It’s not for the faint of heart and any young black folks I can catch the ear of, I tell them to stay far, far away from teaching. Particularly young bw because we seem to have an inclination towards these service careers. Not to sound cliche, but societal norms of decency and civility are all the way eroded and you can’t fix the myriad of social ills these kiddos bring into the classroom. #freeriley


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

My best friend is a 3rd grade teacher and has been called the n word by a student as we’ll as punched in her pregnant belly. I don’t see how teachers do it


----------



## IslandMummy

I hope he gets his full pension and retires. These kids are ridiculous.


----------



## IslandMummy

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> My best friend is a 3rd grade teacher and has been called the n word by a student as we’ll as punched in her pregnant belly. I don’t see how teachers do it


See, no.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

It ain’t right but I understand.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> My best friend is a 3rd grade teacher and has been called the n word by a student as we’ll as *punched in her pregnant belly. *I don’t see how teachers do it



See...  that's one 8-9 year old who would have gotten stomped that day.  I knew there was a reason I never went anywhere near a k-12 career!


----------



## Reinventing21

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> My best friend is a 3rd grade teacher and has been called the n word by a student as we’ll as punched in her pregnant belly. I don’t see how teachers do it


Was there any consequence??!!!??!!  What did your friend do???!!


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> My best friend is a 3rd grade teacher and has been called the n word by a student as we’ll as punched in her pregnant belly. I don’t see how teachers do it



And this is why I tend to side with teachers who snap. NOT ok.


----------



## dyh080

RocStar said:


> Not most.


Let me revise....MOST of the incidents reported in the news.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Reinventing21 said:


> Was there any consequence??!!!??!!  What did your friend do???!!


I won’t get into detail but it basically involved a lot of meetings involving the parents and the principal, and counseling with the student. There was never anything punitive done to him because the parents insisted he had an undiagnosed condition (they diagnosed him themselves ). They tried to put him in a private school but all the local ones rejected him,

I have begged her to change schools at least because stuff like this happens every year. She still goes but she’s no longer excited to go teach like she used to be. In fact she dreads it.

DD has a little friend whose mom used to teach until one of the kids pulled a knife on her. She wanted the child expelled but they only wanted to suspend him for a few days. She was in a good position to quit and did so.


----------



## nysister

Pat Mahurr said:


> Yesterday his go fund me was $7000. Today it’s $13,000. Y’all got monaaaay!



He's up to 85k now! Students spoke out for him in front of the school yesterday.

I think he's a representation of people being tired of little savages and their sub-animal parents of all colors. You don't even have to be a teacher to appreciate that. 

I wish this man some peace in his life. 

The boy will probably be dead by 18 if he keeps up acting like this. He was fortunate for the whipping, in the streets they'll kill you.


----------



## Reinventing21

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I won’t get into detail but it basically involved a lot of meetings involving the parents and the principal, and counseling with the student. There was *never anything punitive done to him because the parents insisted he had an undiagnosed condition (they diagnosed him themselves* ). They tried to put him in a private school but all the local ones rejected him,
> 
> I have begged her to change schools at least because stuff like this happens every year. She still goes but she’s *no longer excited to go teach *like she used to be. In fact she dreads it.
> 
> DD has a little friend whose mom *used to teach until one of the kids pulled a knife on her.* She wanted the child expelled but they *only wanted to suspend him for a few days*. She was in a good position to quit and did so.




@the bolded.

I know kids can be undiagnosed, misdiagnosed, have an off day, be dealing with something horrible in their own lives etc., but teachers also should not have to deal with this. Something needs to change.  More teachers need to be backed in pressing charges.


----------



## straightlovely

dyh080 said:


> That's because most of the times (meaning not in every shooting) the unarmed black man was behaving similarly to this boy...belligerent, non compliant, arrogant, threatening, etc.
> 
> This does not include situations where they were shot in the back, compliant or  or  falsely set up /accused of resisting, especially prior to body cams.



Ok... FOR REAL, what is your deal?! Every time I come in a thread you're saying some off the wall, out of pocket and borderline racist stuff.  Why are you here?  Are you white?  Or are you just unhappy with being black?  Either way... I wish you would go away.


----------



## Theresamonet

Pat Mahurr said:


> Yesterday his go fund me was $7000. Today it’s $13,000. Y’all got monaaaay!



It's at $96,000 now! Wow!


----------



## nysister

Theresamonet said:


> It's at $96,000 now! Wow!



101k! Go Marston Riley!


----------



## MzRhonda

dyh080 said:


> Let me revise....MOST of the incidents reported in the news.


Not even close, most off the incidents reported in the news about unarmed black people being shot and killed by the police they were doing NOTHING wrong but being black in amerikkka ....... Philander Castille, Sandra Bland, Tamir Rice, Walter Scott etc


----------



## Transformer

116,000 at the moment.


----------



## MzRhonda

$120,000 now


----------



## qchelle

Damn Mr. Riley shoulda beat that kid a long time ago


----------



## HappilyLiberal

straightlovely said:


> Ok... FOR REAL, what is your deal?! Every time I come in a thread you're saying some off the wall, out of pocket and borderline racist stuff.  Why are you here?  Are you white?  Or are you just unhappy with being black?  Either way... I wish you would go away.



The twit filter is your friend!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

dyh080 said:


> Interesting that just a day ago my sister, who is a middle school teacher, was talking about the behavior in her class.  Most teachers in her school deal with this but she said her colleague, a Black male  teacher, is often the target from Black and Latino male students.



There has been some research about this, and the fact that male teachers (definitely Black male teachers) are treated as the go to disciplinarians in addition to their normal duties. I can see how that would burn a person out and this guy is 64? He is sick and tired I guarantee.


----------



## qchelle

yall see the video (I think it's recent) of the girl (looks like a boy) student who punched the woman teacher? Talkin bout 'don't get smart with me' (the student said this to the teacher). It happened at Douglass High in Baltimore.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

qchelle said:


> yall see the video (I think it's recent) of the girl (looks like a boy) student who punched the woman teacher? Talkin bout 'don't get smart with me' (the student said this to the teacher). It happened at Douglass High in Baltimore.


I saw it and the student deserves no forgiveness and no mercy.  Press all the charges.


----------



## Theresamonet

qchelle said:


> yall see the video (I think it's recent) of the girl (looks like a boy) student who punched the woman teacher? Talkin bout 'don't get smart with me' (the student said this to the teacher). It happened at Douglass High in Baltimore.



I just saw it.  How are there any teachers left? Why put up with this?


----------



## spacetygrss

MzRhonda said:


> $120,000 now


$150,000!

I don't condone teachers  hitting kids, but I have to say that I understand. There's only so much disrespect that a person can take. Then add a physical attack of any kind? Forget it.  
Some of these kids act this way because they KNOW that they have the upper hand. Shameful. SMH.


----------



## Theresamonet

Rocky91 said:


> Whew lordt. I realllllllly wish he had chosen to walk away. When I worked in a school in a rougher part of the city, I felt my blood pressure rising one time with this one lil girl deciding to call me out my name. I calmly stepped out of the room and called for the security guard down the hall cause I felt the spirit of throwing hands coming down on me. She was escorted out yelling all kinds of profanities, but we actually had a wonderful intervention set up later by our social worker in which she apologized. Our relationship was great after that.
> 
> It’s not for the faint of heart and any young black folks I can catch the ear of, I tell them to stay far, far away from teaching. Particularly young bw because we seem to have an inclination towards these service careers. Not to sound cliche, but societal norms of decency and civility are all the way eroded and you can’t fix the myriad of social ills these kiddos bring into the classroom. #freeriley



I used to want to be a teacher, but two of my teachers talked me out of it. I’m so glad they did.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*So did you ladies see the new video of kid punching older lady, nah I do not want to post... I hope a gofund me is created so she can retire! Got  hit after comign back to teach after cancer... *


----------



## Theresamonet

I’m really interested in how he’s going to put his life back together after this. $150k in donations is wonderful, but he won’t be going on vacation with that money. Most will be eaten up by legal fees, and the rest probably to not lose his house or some similar financial obligation. Y’all think he’s going to lose his pension?


----------



## Shimmie

I am so sorry to see how this happened.       What the teacher should have done was leave the class; go to the principal's office, obtain assistance to have the student removed from his class.  Period!   Sitting there allowing himself to fume and then physically react was not the way to  handle the situation.    

Unfortunately, no matter how wrong a student is, being hit by an adult (even their own parents) puts the adult in an illegal situation.    What does it prove that a grown man was able to punch a student, much smaller, younger than him.    It takes a bigger man to follow protocol, by removing himself from the situation and getting assistance to move the student out.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> My best friend is a 3rd grade teacher and has been called the n word by a student as we’ll as punched in her pregnant belly. I don’t see how teachers do it


Girl...I would have sued the parents behinds off. For good measure.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Shimmie said:


> What does it prove that a grown man was able to punch a student, much smaller, younger than him. It takes a bigger man to follow protocol, by removing himself from the situation and getting assistance to move the student ou



I don’t think it was about proving anything tho. The man reached a breaking point. He is a human who probably has quelled his emotions and reactions for years. The racial slur was probably a sucker punch that illicited an involuntary response. We can’t expect teachers to keep taking abuse without any I’ll effects on the teachers’ physche and mental well being.


----------



## BrownEyez22

Theresamonet said:


> I’m really interested in how he’s going to put his life back together after this. $150k in donations is wonderful, but he won’t be going on vacation with that money. Most will be eaten up by legal fees, and the rest probably to not lose his house or some similar financial obligation. Y’all think he’s going to lose his pension?



I think someone may step up and do it as pro bono. He's in education and public service.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

Shimmie said:


> I am so sorry to see how this happened.       What the teacher should have done was leave the class; go to the principal's office, obtain assistance to have the student removed from his class.  Period!   Sitting there allowing himself to fume and then physically react was not the way to  handle the situation.
> 
> Unfortunately, no matter how wrong a student is, being hit by an adult (even their own parents) puts the adult in an illegal situation.    What does it prove that a grown man was able to punch a student, much smaller, younger than him.    It takes a bigger man to follow protocol, by removing himself from the situation and getting assistance to move the student out.


He’d have been in trouble for leaving students unsupervised. Whoever he was calling should’ve shown up sooner.
My students respect me enough not to go there, but I don’t think I’d have the resolve to ignore being called a b and a n and being hit with a basketball- especially if I knew the kid woukdnt get a consequence. Either way I’d likely have been out of a job.
Y’all pray I find another job come May because I’m tired.


----------



## intellectualuva

qchelle said:


> yall see the video (I think it's recent) of the girl (looks like a boy) student who punched the woman teacher? Talkin bout 'don't get smart with me' (the student said this to the teacher). It happened at Douglass High in Baltimore.



Yep. It was ridiculous. She was calm. I wouldve passed out and sued.


----------



## Shimmie

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I don’t think it was about proving anything tho. The man reached a breaking point. He is a human who probably has quelled his emotions and reactions for years. The racial slur was probably a sucker punch that illicited an involuntary response. We can’t expect teachers to keep taking abuse without any I’ll effects on the teachers’ physche and mental well being.



Hi @Leeda.the.Paladin .   I'm listening to you.       So this is not a rebuttal type of response.  My response is truly not about you nor anyone else's.  What I'm sharing is directed towards this man's reactions.   In advance, these are for you.    

I do not support what this teacher did.   As an adult / professional, we leave the situation and obtain help from the office to remove the student, instead of sitting there fuming.     When a kid is up in your face, have him removed by those in authority.   All this man did was show other students that 'violence' is the solution.  How did this 'kid' learn to behave in such a manner?   He learned being exposed to other negative examples.  He was immulating what he's been taught by others.  Let me be clear, that I'm not taking up for the student. This kid is dead wrong.   However, it is still protocol and simply a matter of common sense to not allow oneself to engage in violent behaviour.  Avoid it at all costs.  

Just because someone calls you a name, especially one that's nothing new.   So what?  It's not worth fighting and getting locked up over.  Walk away and get help.     The man looks like a pure fool hitting a student much smaller and younger than him.   I don't sympathize with him at all.   That kid is nothing to lose a reputation over.  I've taught in the school system and when a student gets disrespectful, that when you call / go to the office for assistance, or call 911 if the situation is too far out of control.   That's how it should have been done.


----------



## qchelle

intellectualuva said:


> Yep. It was ridiculous. She was calm. I wouldve passed out and sued.



And you hear how the students didnt really react like they were alllll that shocked? This probably a semi-regular occurrence


----------



## MzRhonda

intellectualuva said:


> Yep. It was ridiculous. She was calm. I wouldve passed out and sued.


Oh no!!!! Assault charges ASAP and the school would not be able to talk me out of it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

And this is why I did not become a teacher.

 I was 13 and an 8 year old told me to go F myself.  I slapped her so hard I didn't recall my hand even reaching out.  My mind blanked at F and came back when her neck snapped back and she started screaming. She went to go get her sister and I waited livid.   Her sister asked me nicely to come get her next time and to please don't hit her. I agreed but my ears and hands reacted before my brain. I was only 13. Nah suh, couldn't been me.

 His parents should be ashamed.


----------



## Zuleika

Shimmie said:


> Hi @Leeda.the.Paladin .  When a kid is up in your face, *have him removed by those in authority*.



The problem here is that this man, the teacher, *is the authority* - and this child has gone way, way, beyond being removed. He’s no longer disrespecting the classroom, he's actively attacking the teacher (shouting the n word and hitting him with a basketball). 

Frankly this child doesn’t seem to recognise or respect authority at all. Sometimes this here, below, is necessary.


----------



## Shimmie

Zuleika said:


> The problem here is that this man, the teacher, *is the authority* - and this child has gone way, way, beyond being removed. He’s no longer disrespecting the classroom, he's actively attacking the teacher (shouting the n word and hitting him with a basketball).
> 
> Frankly this child doesn’t seem to recognise or respect authority at all. Sometimes this here, below, is necessary.



Oh no you did not take out the 'bat'...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

@Shimmie I understand your point and don’t think it’s the right thing to do, for sure. But , as my friend says, if we were perfect we’d all be wearing halos instead of high heels.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Shimmie said:


> this is not a rebuttal type of response. My response is truly not about you nor anyone else's. What I'm sharing is directed towards this man's reactions. In advance, these are for you.


I understand! I never read a mean word from you, and I know your intent


----------



## IslandMummy

Shimmie said:


> I am so sorry to see how this happened.       What the teacher should have done was leave the class; go to the principal's office, obtain assistance to have the student removed from his class.  Period!   Sitting there allowing himself to fume and then physically react was not the way to  handle the situation.
> 
> Unfortunately, no matter how wrong a student is, being hit by an adult (even their own parents) puts the adult in an illegal situation.    What does it prove that a grown man was able to punch a student, much smaller, younger than him.    It takes a bigger man to follow protocol, by removing himself from the situation and getting assistance to move the student out.



He’s not allowed to leave the classroom.


----------



## IslandMummy

Zuleika said:


> The problem here is that this man, the teacher, *is the authority* - and this child has gone way, way, beyond being removed. He’s no longer disrespecting the classroom, he's actively attacking the teacher (shouting the n word and hitting him with a basketball).
> 
> Frankly this child doesn’t seem to recognise or respect authority at all. Sometimes this here, below, is necessary.


I see your problem solver and raise you


----------



## Shula

Zuleika said:


> The problem here is that this man, the teacher, *is the authority* - and this child has gone way, way, beyond being removed. He’s no longer disrespecting the classroom, he's actively attacking the teacher (shouting the n word and hitting him with a basketball).
> 
> Frankly this child doesn’t seem to recognise or respect authority at all. Sometimes this here, below, is necessary.





IslandMummy said:


> I see your problem solver and raise you



All I wanna know is who got the uzi? Don't let me down, @Crackers Phinn .

I cannot stand disrespectful kids. One of my favorite accounts in the bible is when that she bear tore them kids up for disrespecting God's prophet, lol.  Another one is when wicked Queen Jezebel got served and pushed out the window.  I hate violence but, violence has it's place.


----------



## Froreal3

Brwnbeauti said:


> He hit the man with that ball, then kept at it. Teachers have feelings. The expectation that we take abuse day in and day out and not respond is completely unrealistic.
> Another reason I'll never work with that population...


I've worked with this population and will never again. The teacher should have walked out the room and been simply facing a write up for leaving the kids unattended. I guess he wanted to leave his job that day. I feel empathy for what he had to endure. Teachers need far more support and this is what the consequences are.


----------



## Froreal3

Rocky91 said:


> Whew lordt. I realllllllly wish he had chosen to walk away. When I worked in a school in a rougher part of the city, I felt my blood pressure rising one time with this one lil girl deciding to call me out my name. I calmly stepped out of the room and called for the security guard down the hall cause I felt the spirit of throwing hands coming down on me. She was escorted out yelling all kinds of profanities, but we actually had a wonderful intervention set up later by our social worker in which she apologized. Our relationship was great after that.
> 
> It’s not for the faint of heart and any young black folks I can catch the ear of, I tell them to stay far, far away from teaching. Particularly young bw because we seem to have an inclination towards these service careers. Not to sound cliche, but societal norms of decency and civility are all the way eroded and you can’t fix the myriad of social ills these kiddos bring into the classroom. #freeriley


I tell all my young black women associates and my daughter to stay far the frnk away from teaching. Glad I left that environment. smdh


----------



## nysister

Froreal3 said:


> I tell all my young black women associates and my daughter to stay far the frnk away from teaching. Glad I left that environment. smdh



Would this apply for private schools as well? I know that some are better than others, but I'm just curious. 

The lack of good family structure in low-income, minority populations is really going to cause things to get a lot worse before it ever gets better, because if what's seen in this thread is the typical type of abuse teachers endure, there will be few left very soon.


----------



## nysister

Pat Mahurr said:


> Yesterday his go fund me was $7000. Today it’s $13,000. Y’all got monaaaay!



*177K* now. I wouldn't mind seeing this campaign go on for months and him walking away with 1M and just retiring.

I also hope that if the family of the boy presses charges, he counter sues.


----------



## MzRhonda

nysister said:


> Would this apply for private schools as well? I know that some are better than others, but I'm just curious.
> 
> The lack of good family structure in low-income, minority populations is really going to cause things to get a lot worse before it ever gets better, because if what's seen in this thread is the typical type of abuse teachers endure, there will be few left very soon.


Sadly it appears the minority teachers are the ones being abused or it’s the only videos being published


----------



## intellectualuva

MzRhonda said:


> Sadly it appears the minority teachers are the ones being abused or it’s the only videos being published



Hmmm good point. I am not wondering about that. I know its anecdotal, but if I see white adults in videos, they are the aggressors...like the white resource officer who flipped the girl out of her desk. In general, black and brown kids videos show their aggression towards black people. I saw a video of a girl student last year pushing (and when that didnt get her the attention she wanted) and swinging on an admin. The admin defended herself until 2 male students and a resource officer broke it up.

Pretty soon more and more good people will leave the teaching profession because they cant deal with these kids and these parents on top of the low pay. This is on top of more schools closing and bigger class sizes due to budget issues. Scary times ahead for people with kids.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

intellectualuva said:


> Hmmm good point. I am not wondering about that. I know its anecdotal, but if I see white adults in videos, they are the aggressors...like the white resource officer who flipped the girl out of her desk. In general, black and brown kids videos show their aggression towards black people. I saw a video of a girl student last year pushing (and when that didnt get her the attention she wanted) and swinging on an admin. The admin defended herself until 2 male students and a resource officer broke it up.
> 
> Pretty soon more and more good people will leave the teaching profession because they cant deal with these kids and these parents on top of the low pay. This is on top of more schools closing and bigger class sizes due to budget issues. Scary times ahead for people with kids.


Poor people with kids


----------



## MzRhonda

intellectualuva said:


> Hmmm good point. I am not wondering about that. I know its anecdotal, but if I see white adults in videos, they are the aggressors...like the white resource officer who flipped the girl out of her desk. In general, black and brown kids videos show their aggression towards black people. I saw a video of a girl student last year pushing (and when that didnt get her the attention she wanted) and swinging on an admin. The admin defended herself until 2 male students and a resource officer broke it up.
> 
> Pretty soon more and more good people will leave the teaching profession because they cant deal with these kids and these parents on top of the low pay. This is on top of more schools closing and bigger class sizes due to budget issues. *Scary times ahead for people with kids*.


yep....so glad mine has 4 more years in high school and the other is at an HBCU. I teach as well so far we have not had any incidents like that, that I am aware of plus it's not many of us black teachers in my division.


----------



## intellectualuva

Brwnbeauti said:


> Poor people with kids



Facts. Poor black kids are going to be especially vulnerable. 

Like Dr Claude Anderson said....they are ushering in the permanent underclass.


----------



## Froreal3

nysister said:


> Would this apply for private schools as well? I know that some are better than others, but I'm just curious.
> 
> The lack of good family structure in low-income, minority populations is really going to cause things to get a lot worse before it ever gets better, because if what's seen in this thread is the typical type of abuse teachers endure, there will be few left very soon.


If one can find a food private school where the idealogy matches yours and the pay isn’t abysmal, then I say go for it. Usually the behavior is much better because the parents care. On the flip side, the kids can be entitled and the parents even worse. Your life can still be made a living hell. I just say stay away from teaching.


----------



## larry3344

I hope it reaches over a million dollars


----------



## nysister

He's at 185k. Its slowing down. Finding out the outcome of his possible legal case can help stir it again.


----------

